# Dwg



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

DRIVING WHILE ******.

Maybe this is an old thread - I did not verify.
I was stopped at a retén (checkpoint) by the federal police a few weeks ago. The courteous officer mentioned a place I had not lived in for more than 20 years. 
I mulled that, and yesterday went to see the Policia Federal de Caminos to see what they have on my record.

1. I hold a valid Mexican driver's licence, twice renewed,
2. All my migration documents are in order.

This is what the officer said. (and maybe that is only subject to my state of Veracruz)

If we stop a ******, we will verify with Texas, (El Paso) for outstanding warrants. And if there are, we will arrest the person and turn them over to our immigration service.

Of course they would no provide me of a record of their transcriptions of their records of either Texas or Mexico. 

To repeat! I hold a valid Mexican driver's license, and I am not a ******, except visually!


So What?


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

dongringo said:


> DRIVING WHILE ******. Maybe this is an old thread - I did not verify. I was stopped at a retén (checkpoint) by the federal police a few weeks ago. The courteous officer mentioned a place I had not lived in for more than 20 years. I mulled that, and yesterday went to see the Policia Federal de Caminos to see what they have on my record. 1. I hold a valid Mexican driver's licence, twice renewed, 2. All my migration documents are in order. This is what the officer said. (and maybe that is only subject to my state of Veracruz) If we stop a ******, we will verify with Texas, (El Paso) for outstanding warrants. And if there are, we will arrest the person and turn them over to our immigration service. Of course they would no provide me of a record of their transcriptions of their records of either Texas or Mexico. To repeat! I hold a valid Mexican driver's license, and I am not a ******, except visually! So What?


1. Once a. ******, always a ******
2. You don't want to stick out as a ******, but still go by Dongringo nickname?
3. There is nothing you can do about it or anywhere you can go file a complain, this is not the USA
4. If you don't have an arrest or criminal history, why making all that fuzz?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

I'm impressed that the police would check for outstanding warrants, even if they're from the USA. If the police stop a driver in the USA, even for the most minor of traffic offenses ... a quick check is made to determine the same thing (wants and warrants). I'm doubly impressed that the federal police in Mexico have the ability to tap-into INM's database to so quickly search for the minute details which may have been included in the visa/citizenship application files. As for not providing a copy of their files ... those of us in the USA can typically only get that material if we file a Freedom of Information request ... and it can take months for the request to be complied with. Given the history of dishonesty and corruption amongst police at all levels in Mexico and my general distrust of all police in Mexico, their having such access to someone's data does, to some degree, cause me to be concerned.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Gary - dongringo arose from someone calling me ****** and my reply of", that is Don ****** to you". The nickname stuck.
-
Mexico, in general, extends more civil liberty rights to its citizens than most anywhere I have been. They may no be enforced as well as they should, but they do exist. 
For traffic police to search for a criminal record in another country, is a bit extreme to me. Say you have a warrant out for unpaid parking tickets in Texas. Will that get you deported?


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

My impression is that all too many persons with criminal records or warrants move to Mexico because for many years that could be done without being detected. I'm all for Mexico throwing-out the deadbeats, the wanted and the undesirable. The country has enough of its own in those categories without welcoming foreigners who are wanted someplace else. Let the foreigner return home to clear his/her record only then to ask to return to Mexico. I don't see why someone who has no criminal history would be concerned about a simple records-check. As for Mexico extending more civil liberty rights to residents/citizens ... that's laughable, IMO.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Long - a simple traffic record check is not contacting another country.
As for laughable civil rights. Very minor examples are that an arrest warrant in Mexico does not allow police to enter your house, and mentioning the name of your business when an accident happened in front of it, may be cause for being sued for slander.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

dongringo said:


> Long - a simple traffic record check is not contacting another country.
> As for laughable civil rights. Very minor examples are that an arrest warrant in Mexico does not allow police to enter your house, and mentioning the name of your business when an accident happened in front of it, may be cause for being sued for slander.


Well, if you believe you've been wronged ... and Mexico extends the civil rights you've suggested ... then maybe it's time for you to proceed legally to correct what you believe may be a wrong ... a wrongful search of your past (outside of Mexico). But, really ... I am impressed if this may be standard practice now in Mexico (by the federal police). I know, personally, that the military has done this sort of verification for some time now. Thanks for the comments. Good to know you weren't hauled-off on some sort of petty violation.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

Long - I think there is a case for invasion of privacy, but I am not enthused enough to make it. On an off note, an irate Banamex customer recently sued the bank in Veracruz, in a juzgado municipal (similar to small claims court) and was awarded the proceeds of two of its tellers. Just think if I sued the federales and received all the bribe money from one of their troops!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

dongringo said:


> Long - I think there is a case for invasion of privacy, but I am not enthused enough to make it. On an off note, an irate Banamex customer recently sued the bank in Veracruz, in a juzgado municipal (similar to small claims court) and was awarded the proceeds of two of its tellers. Just think if I sued the federales and received all the bribe money from one of their troops!


Interesting anecdote. Why was the Banamex customer irate? Was the customer Mexican? What do you mean by "proceeds" of two of the tellers? Just curious.


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

dongringo said:


> Long - I think there is a case for invasion of privacy, but I am not enthused enough to make it. On an off note, an irate Banamex customer recently sued the bank in Veracruz, in a juzgado municipal (similar to small claims court) and was awarded the proceeds of two of its tellers. Just think if I sued the federales and received all the bribe money from one of their troops!


Well ... then ... you could invite us all for lunch at _La Viuda_ on the docks in Alvarado!


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

the link is close enough, it was funnier in Spanish If you want to rob a bank, own a bank | The Mex Files


----------

